# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Equinox στο wirelesslan.gr

## amigos

Από ότι ενημερώθηκα με e-mail από το wirelesslan.gr (Οι άνθρωποι είναι φοβερά εξυπηρετικοί και επαγγελματίες) έχουν έρθει 24άρες Equinox κεραίες.

----------


## koki

yeap και είναι *θηρία*. Είδα μία και τρόμαξα  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> yeap και είναι *θηρία*. Είδα μία και τρόμαξα


  ::   ::

----------


## playnet3

τιμή σου είπε?????

----------


## sokratis

Σήμερα αγόρασα τρείς κεραίες 24άρες equinox, τελική τιμή 92 ευρώ το κομμάτι. 
Οι άνθρωποι σε αυτό το μαγαζί είναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ εξυπηρετικοί. Μορφές. Αξίζει να αγοράσετε από αυτό το μαγαζί. ++

----------

